# Workstand Spare Rubber Grips Wanted



## chris301up (22 Nov 2019)

I am not sure if I'm on the correct website, which is new to me, but I'll ask anyway

I have just purchased a second hand work stand for in in conjunction with my old electric bike that I am currently restoring. However, one of the rubber clamp grips (don't know the proper name for these) is missing and wondered if anyone may know where I may obtain some replacements? Unfortunately, I have no idea whatsoever who manufactured this so am at a bit of a loss.

All I can say is that they are soft plastic, or maybe rubber, right-angled in shape and push on to the ends of the clamp unit itself. Anyone had a similar issue and may know where I can try? I have attached an image of a similar unit that shows the parts I need.


----------



## robgul (22 Nov 2019)

I would have thought that the chance of finding the item was low - what you could do is buy a pair of Park Tool repalcements - this item https://www.freewheel.co.uk/park-tool-1185k-clamp-covers-for-pcs-91011-qk1185k or similar - if you go to your LBS they can look at the Madison (Freewheel is their consumer site) trade website for Park Tool and work out which is the best fit - you need to do a bit of bodging to get them to fit but would end up with an excellent result.

Alternatively just use a piece of pipe-lagging to cushion the tube in the clamp . . . . !

Rob


----------



## chris301up (22 Nov 2019)

Hi Rob

Thanks for the reply. I have trawled the internet today and haven't been able to find anything similar. I did look at the Park Tool covers a little earlier and it could be a good idea to fit these. I'll keep looking but maybe use some pipe lagging as you suggested. Thanks again


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2019)

Mine used to fall off all the time. I now wrap an old inner tube around the jaws, this solution has the added bonus of being grippier.


----------



## robgul (23 Nov 2019)

chris301up said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have trawled the internet today and haven't been able to find anything similar. I did look at the Park Tool covers a little earlier and it could be a good idea to fit these. I'll keep looking but maybe use some pipe lagging as you suggested. Thanks again


In a similar "clamping situation" I have a Thule car rack with arms that clamp to the top tubes of the bikes - I protect the paint (although 2 of my bikes are Ti!) with a bit of pipe lagging inside the clamped area. [If you ask your LBS they will have lengths of a better pipe protecting product from new bikes that come in to the shop in boxes - that's what I use]

Rob


----------



## chris301up (23 Nov 2019)

Hi all. Thanks for your advice which I'm going to try shortly. In the meantime I have come across some angle iron end covers on Ebay and, for the minimal cost involved, will order some and see how they work. Just thought I'd post the link for anyone else in a similar situation? Will let you know if they work once I've tried them. I've tried posting an image but I cannot find how to do this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Rubber-Corner-Angle-Feet-Pipe-Tubing-End-Cover-Caps-25mm-30mm-35mm-40-50mm/401750642732?hash=item5d8a34502c:m:mTpXc6Hq-xbJlVKtdHAZS9A


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Mine used to fall off all the time. I now wrap an old inner tube around the jaws, this solution has the added bonus of being grippier.


I was thinking as I read the original post that this looked like a job for some bits of old inner tube....


----------



## chris301up (6 Dec 2019)

Hi

Just an update. Received the rubber angle end caps, as per the image, today and they work absolutely brilliantly. Nice snug fit and would recommend to all of you who may be having a similar issue. Cost less than three quid off Ebay with free shipping from China. Just had to wait a couple of weeks for them to be delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Rubber-Corner-Angle-Feet-Pipe-Tubing-End-Cover-Caps-25mm-30mm-35mm-40-50mm/401750642732?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=671528546352&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------

